
Pokemon Direct: Sun and Moon Announced to Celebrate 20th Anniversary - mydpy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qBHfd2NtJs&feature=youtu.be
======
mydpy
I know this isn't exactly relevant - but - for me and probably many others,
games like Pokemon, and software like Gameshark/Gamegenie were my first
introduction to software. So, this is a really meaningful announcement to me,
and it probably set me off on my career in software engineering.

Congratulations Pokemon! Thanks for continuing to bring out the kid in me!

